# Archieve > Kumpulan Subforum Lama > KOISHI AWARD >  ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ

## Claytonvip

Ð*ÐÐ Ð¶ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð³Ð¸Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð» Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ- ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶Ð°Ð» Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, Ð° ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ðº Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð*ÐÐ ÐºÑÑÐ³Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð´ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð· ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ·ÑÐº Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÐº Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ²Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   ÐÐ°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð*ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾! Ð¯ Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐºÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·Ð±ÐµÑÐµÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ»ÑÐ³Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° https://wallpapers.rin.ru/cgi-bin/screen.pl?id=91 ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð¢ÐÐ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½ÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐ*ÐÐÐÐ¢ÐÐ«Ð Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ, ÑÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐºÑÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ¸Ð¼, Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ñ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ðº Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð², ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð²Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÐµÑÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¶ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð¡ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾Ð± Ð½ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼ Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·; Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ´ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. ÐÑ Ð´Ð° ÐºÑÐ°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµ!  ÐÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð±ÐµÑÑÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð·Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ²Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ 100 ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð±Ð°Ð±Ñ Ð¸Ð· Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ ÑÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð½ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ½ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÑÑÑÐµÑ!

----------

